# cervelo geometry question - 58cm, seat tube and seat post length



## citanest (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi there, I cannot find this information on cervelo's website. I was told that the minimum length for the seat post into the seat tube is 65mm. Can someone tell me the length of the seat tube and seat post of a 58? I need at least 850mm from bb to top of saddle. Because I have really short torso, 58 is a better fit than 61 but only if the seat is long enough for me.

Thanks Cit


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

citanest said:


> ... I was told that the minimum length for the seat post into the seat tube is 65mm ...
> Thanks Cit


65mm seems low. When choosing a seatpost for my bike, I made certain that I had at least 100 mm. What I noticed when choosing a seatpost was that different brands used a different minimum insertion value. Two carbon seatposts that I have use 100 mm as the minimal insertion point. Another but older carbon one uses 80 mm; and, an old aluminum one uses 75mm.


----------

